# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  یه سوال (انگیزه میخوام)

## MrNobody

سلام 
با میانگین ترازحدودی 6000 قلم چی منطقه 3 ( تراز اختصاصی 6400 و عمومی 5500 )
کجا میتونم قبول شم ؟؟
شهرا بزرگم میارم ؟؟

----------


## ali13791379

نه داداش قبول نمیشی

----------


## -Sevda-

ترازتون برای منطقه3 و رشته ی ریاضی خوبه
فقط تراز عمومیتون رو هم بالا ببرین تا ضرر نکنین
چون کنکور مثل قلم چی نیست که برای عمومی هیچ ارزشی قائل نیست

----------


## -Sevda-

> نه داداش قبول نمیشی


چرا ناامید می کنین؟
چه چیزی بدست میارین؟؟

----------


## mania868

> سلام 
> با میانگین ترازحدودی 6000 قلم چی منطقه 3 ( تراز اختصاصی 6400 و عمومی 5500 )
> کجا میتونم قبول شم ؟؟
> شهرا بزرگم میارم ؟؟


خب ترازتون معقوله
ببنید همه چی به از این به بعد بستگی داره
بله چرا ک نه
حتما میتونید شهرای بزرگ هم قبول بشید
ولی از افت و خیز تراز لطفا دلسرد و زده نشید 
همین

----------


## ifmvi

*تراز اختصاصیتون خیلی خوبه قطعا میتونید بیشترش کنید ، روی عمومی هاتون هم بیشتر کار کنید ، عمومی ها خیلی راحت بالا میان ، اگه پیوسته و منظم روندتون رو ادامه بدید و نقاط ضعفتون رو پوشش بدید چرا که نه ؟ خیلی راحت  میتونین شهر مورد علاقه تون قبول بشید ، فکرتون رو هم درگیرش نکنید که بهتون استرس بده ، فقط کارتون رو به بهترین نحو انجام بدید ، موفق باشید .*

----------


## MrNobody

دوستان دقت کنید که رشتم ریاضی ها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
خواجه نصیری ، خوارزمی نمیازم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## MrNobody

> *تراز اختصاصیتون خیلی خوبه قطعا میتونید بیشترش کنید ، روی عمومی هاتون هم بیشتر کار کنید ، عمومی ها خیلی راحت بالا میان ، اگه پیوسته و منظم روندتون رو ادامه بدید و نقاط ضعفتون رو پوشش بدید چرا که نه ؟ خیلی راحت  میتونین شهر مورد علاقه تون قبول بشید ، فکرتون رو هم درگیرش نکنید که بهتون استرس بده ، فقط کارتون رو به بهترین نحو انجام بدید ، موفق باشید .*


رشتم ریاضی ها 

اونم منطقه 3

حالا چی؟؟

----------


## MrNobody

> خب ترازتون معقوله
> ببنید همه چی به از این به بعد بستگی داره
> بله چرا ک نه
> حتما میتونید شهرای بزرگ هم قبول بشید
> ولی از افت و خیز تراز لطفا دلسرد و زده نشید 
> همین


رشتم ریاضی ها 

اونم منطقه 3

حالا چی؟؟

----------


## MrNobody

UP

----------


## Shah1n

میاری اما بستگی داره چه رشته‌ای بخوای
یکم رو عمومیات کار کن هر رشتهای بخوای تو یکی از دانشگاه های تهران میاری
نگران نباش
من دوستم تراز شما رو داشت الان مهندسی پلیمر خواجه نصیر میخونه

----------


## mania868

> رشتم ریاضی ها 
> 
> اونم منطقه 3
> 
> حالا چی؟؟


خب ریاضی ک رتبه اوردن اسون تره
بله میشه
ولی بستگی ب خودتون داره دیگه

----------


## amin1441

> سلام 
> با میانگین ترازحدودی 6000 قلم چی منطقه 3 ( تراز اختصاصی 6400 و عمومی 5500 )
> کجا میتونم قبول شم ؟؟
> شهرا بزرگم میارم ؟؟


کنکورو با آزمون آزمایشی اونم کلمچی مقایسه نکن! رتبه کنکورت تا حد زیادی بستگی به حالت تو اون روز امتحان داره... (البته برای کسی که خوب خونده باشه)

----------


## MrNobody

up

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MrNobody


دوستان دقت کنید که رشتم ریاضی ها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
خواجه نصیری ، خوارزمی نمیازم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


میاری
ترازت که عالیه
دوستم با تراز ۵۹۰۰ ، ۱۷۰ ریاضی آورد و الان شریف میخونه*

----------


## Len

تلاش کن توکلت بر خدا بهتر هم میشه :/

----------


## MrNobody

پس امیدوارم مهر 98 از تهران اینجا پیام بدم 

برام دعا کنید . . . 

مرسی  :Yahoo (100):

----------

